# Afghanistan Rotations



## 88rustang07 (15 Jun 2008)

Hi everyone, I have tried searching for this for a wile and came up with nothing. I am wondering what rotation is in Afghanistan right now and how the rotations work. Who will be going next and is there a specific order?


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I have tried searching for this for a wile and came up with nothing. I am wondering what rotation is in Afghanistan right now and how the rotations work. Who will be going next and is there a specific order?



Some elements of that could be OPSEC (information that is restricted because of *OP*erational *SEC*urity issues). Why do you want to know?


----------



## 88rustang07 (15 Jun 2008)

O sorry, well I was just wondering, and for future references if I have to go I would like to have an idea of when.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2008)

There are literally too many variables to try and pick a specific future rotation.  Chances vary by trade, by mission, by rotation, and, of course, there are these variables:



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If you join either infantry or armour, you will get posted to a unit after your training.  It may be the unit of your choice, or it may be where the Army needs you most. So, here's the formula:
> 
> A.   If you start now, and estimate a year for recruiting and six months for training
> B.   And you hope that the planned cycle of unit rotations overseas doesn't change, and pick a trade based on that
> ...



Whether you are Regular or Reserve, all you can do is pursue and accept the opportunities available to you, which may or may not lead to deployment.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jun 2008)

Well I'm not sure about OPSEC on who is there: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/


----------



## Robbie (15 Jun 2008)

I don't see how OPSEC comes into play here unless you want to know what they are doing right now on a day to day basis...  It is all over the news on who is there and who is going and when ever a solider dies they say where they are from and what unit they are deployed with.  A simple google search finds all that you need:

LFWA (1 Brigade) is there now:  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/

LFCA (2 Brigade) is replacing them: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/TF-3-08/

Rob


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2008)

Robbie said:
			
		

> I don't see how OPSEC comes into play here unless you want to know what they are doing right now on a day to day basis...  It is all over the news on who is there and who is going and when ever a solider dies they say where they are from and what unit they are deployed with.  A simple google search finds all that you need:
> 
> LFWA (1 Brigade) is there now:  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but the original poster did not say what trade he was interested in.  He did not specify if his only concern was which Reg F infantry regiment was forming the deployed battle group.  Other trades may have greater concerns regarding freely traded information of who is deployed and who is filling upcoming missions.


----------



## Robbie (15 Jun 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but the original poster did not say what trade he was interested in.  He did not specify if his only concern was which Reg F infantry regiment was forming the deployed battle group.  Other trades may have greater concerns regarding freely traded information of who is deployed and who is filling upcoming missions.



No he asked what roation was there and that is what I gave him plus a link to mabe give him more information.  And so everyone knows those are "Official" links.

Rob  

edit: spelling


----------



## Franko (15 Jun 2008)

Robbie said:
			
		

> _*No he asked what roation was there*_ and that is what I gave him plus a link to mabe give him more information.  And so everyone knows those are "Official" links.
> 
> Rob
> 
> edit: spelling



That was one part of the question. The other part is:



			
				88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I have tried searching for this for a wile and came up with nothing. I am wondering what rotation is in Afghanistan right now and *how the rotations work*. Who will be going next and is there a specific order?



That was the part Michael O`Leary was concerned about....the details, which will not be discussed here.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

